# BBQ 3pm this Saturday in Auckland



## SteveWest (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that attended Saturday's BBQ at my place. We had some fun (and neck-snapping!) rides in the Spyder.

Thanks must go to Tom for bringing his PFC round for the day. Don't forget to RSVP for the electric go-carting ASAP.

Steve


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Steve, your car looks just stunning. Have you considered putting your car into evalbum.com too? I just went there and got a shock, every time I go there another EV or two appears in the New Zealand category.


----------

